
Underemployment in the U.S. and Europe - eaguyhn
https://www.businessinsider.com/statistical-evidence-unemployment-underemployment-2018-9
======
anoncoward111
Underemployment is definitely happening. I currently am underemployed and
precariously employed.

But, rising interest rates are also a good thing. There is no point in
increasing employment hours (through keeping rates low) if you are also
raising everyone's cost of living and eroding everyone's savings through
inflation.

~~~
pagutierrezn
But interest rates should rise only in case of inflation otherwise, the rise
would simply slow the economy and increase both unemployment and
underemployment

~~~
anoncoward111
The hypothesis is that raising rates slows the economy. That might be false,
because one has to account for what happens when speculative bubbles burst.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Rising rates must deflate the real estate and equities bubbles, but TBD if
that actually occurs. Owners of these asset classes are sitting on trillions
of "gains" from ZIRP, and they will not be pleased when these paper gains
evaporate (due to rising interest rates bringing those values down to a more
realistic equilibrium).

~~~
anoncoward111
Most laborers (people who care about being employed) don't own extremely
meaningful amounts of real estate/stock equity. Most people rent or have very
low equity in their mortgage, and their 401k balance is not terribly high.

The exception to this would be your doctors, lawyers, executives, and rockstar
programmers. And maybe anyone else who doesn't have kids and doesn't live a
material life. These people are typically landlords too.

So, I personally wouldn't care too much about affecting them. I would put much
more focus on preserving the value of the dollar (without killing exports),
and keeping the business credit availability constantly adequate so that there
aren't any overreactionary bubbles where unemployment goes from 4% to 17%
virtually overnight as everyone deleverages

